# looking for fulfillment service



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

hi,

i am looking for t-shirt fulfillment services. 

i am selling on ebay and my minimum orders is at 10 per day

pm me

thank you


----------



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

up up... good night


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

did you go through the fullfillment sub-forum here?


----------



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

into the T said:


> did you go through the fullfillment sub-forum here?


i was moved by admin to this category


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

ok

maybe someone will see it now that you got a bump

did you try anyone local to see what they could offer?


----------



## wesley1706 (Aug 12, 2015)

into the T said:


> ok
> 
> maybe someone will see it now that you got a bump
> 
> did you try anyone local to see what they could offer?


actually, i already got a good partner, and have been working together since 2016, i knew them from this forum as well. i am now looking for another new vendor to increase printing capacity.

already got some offers and maybe a deal, but window still open.


----------

